# Souvenirs from around the world.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Each of us spending time in different countries brings souvenirs. Let's see what they bring from different countries.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs of Venice.























































Mask and gondola still have at home.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

You always have great ideas of threads topics. kay:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> You always have great ideas of threads topics. kay:


Topics themselves are born, it's very simple.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In China, you can buy a lot of interesting and inexpensive souvenirs.


----------



## ChudWoodbury (May 7, 2013)

ardues said:


> In China, you can buy a lot of interesting and inexpensive souvenirs.


Interesting because you can buy this type of stuff at Chinatowns all over the world, and naturally you'd still find a Made in China label on them. 

I bought a set of terra cotta figurines in Xi'an in 2005 for US$1, and have no idea where they are now. Maybe they'll show up as a result of this thread.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

A great souvenir from China and Japan.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

traditional handmade wooden ship souvenirs from Sinop, Turkey.

























































































www.ulgentekne.com
www.ayhankotra.net


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

A great souvenir from China.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Tea - a nice souvenir from China.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

do you drink tea?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> do you drink tea?


I love drinking tea, especially green.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs in Kyoto.


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

what a nice thread TS :* !! do you really need souvenirs ? come to my Country, Indonesia. we have alot of souvenirs that you have wanted to. :cheers:

*Java Island: Javanese leather shadow Puppets (Wayang Kulit)*



















Wayang kulit as seen from the shadow side.


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Souvenirs of West Java/Indonesia: Wayang Golek/Rod Puppets of Sundanese*
































































Bonus: Nadine Alexandra for Wayang Golek National costume @Miss Universe 2010


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice, interesting new thread, thanks for the great pics guys. :cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

It was an excellent idea to start this thread!:cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Dear souvenirs from Japan beloved.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The island of Bali is famous for souvenirs - wooden sculptures.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs of the island of Bali. 










Manufacturers souvenirs.


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*the Vampire kellan lutz wearing an traditional indonesian javanese hats who named "Blangkon"*










_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Cheap handicrafts and accessories from Bali Indonesia. Souvenirs arts and crafts gift items made in Indonesia. Keychains made of wood with airbrush painted art. Airbrush Keyrings from Bali Indonesia. Keyholders wooden painted. *


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs of the island of Java.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs of the island of Java.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs in Mexico.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs from Singapore.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs from Malaysia. Factory Royal Selangor.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

do you know who that is? he was general quan who could fight a thousand enemy soldiers by himself.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*Souvenirs from the Philippines*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs in Greece.










Souvenir shops, Athens, Plaka.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol: love that dicks pic!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs from Turkey.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Souvenirs from Turkey.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the first pic especially!


----------

